# Can a nuclear stress test and echo billed on same date of serice



## arunp_001 (Mar 29, 2013)

Can we bill a nuclear stress test and echo on the same date of service. Is there going to be any effect on reimbursement.

Thanks 
Arun


----------



## svradenburgh (Mar 31, 2013)

*echo and nuclear stress test*

yes, you can bill both the same day. they are not bundled, however, you can't bill the stress test with an E&M without a 25 modifier (well documented)


----------



## kimberlypowell (Apr 2, 2013)

*Nuclear Stress Test and ECHO on same day*

These can be performed on the same day, however, Medicare will reduce the ECHO's TC component reimbursement by 25%.  New MCR rule for 2013.  Check the MCR guidelines for your region, I am in FCSO.


----------



## arunp_001 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

